# פגז



## Ali Smith

שלום

Someone asked a friend how his date went last night.

X: איך היה אתמול?
Y: pagaz

What does "pagaz" mean here? I'm assuming it's spelled פגז, but that would mean "a shell".  

אני מודה לכם מאוד


----------



## slus

פגז is literally a shell, but it means awesome.

Also תותח means an awesome person, or a very capable person.


----------



## shalom00

I think the corresponding American English expression would be 'bombshell', in the positive sense.


----------



## elroy

slus said:


> Also תותח means an awesome person, or a very capable person.


 How is this related to the thread topic?


----------



## shalom00

The words פגז and תותח are related in the military sense: A תותח fires פגזים.
In the slang sense, a תותח person does things that are פגז.


----------



## elroy

Thank you!  I wasn’t aware of the military meaning of תותח.


----------



## Abaye

אלרוי, נראה לי ששלום00 *קליבר*, לא כדאי להתעסק איתו.


----------



## elroy

לא הבנתי.  גם לקליבר יש משמעות צבאית ושימוש סלנג?


----------



## Abaye

קליבר גם הוא מונח צבאי, ומשמש בערך כמו תותח (בסלנג), לפעמים בצירוף "קליבר רציני". אני רואה שגם באנגלית (כמעט) ככה.


----------



## elroy

מעניין! באנגלית זה לא סלנג בכלל, זו אפילו מילה די גבוהה. וגם השימוש שונה: לא אומרים he’s caliber למשל. 
יש לקליבר גם משמעות צבאית בעברית?


----------



## Abaye

המשמעות הצבאית היא בדיוק כמו באנגלית, משתמשים בה לעיתים במקום קוטר (של קנה רובה או תותח, קליע, פגז).
"the internal diameter or bore of a gun barrel"


----------



## elroy

שוב תודה. לא הייתי מכיר את המשמעות הזאת באנגלית!


----------



## shalom00

Similarly, caliber (or calibre in British English) describes the diameter of bullets or shells.


----------

